# Transferring a Dell 531S to a new case...



## Noctivagus (Jan 9, 2008)

I got a new Dell computer for Christmas. It's a decent computer - not tops, by any means, but it can handle quite a bit. I decided to upgrade the video card, but ran into the 531S's upgradability issue - the slim case. So, I'm thinking of just purchasing a new case and transferring the system over. 

My question is, what problems can I expect doing a case transfer like this, and are there any tutorials out there that will guide me through step-by-step? How would the difficulty level compare to shipping this card back -- a BFG NVidia 8800 GT OC2 512 MB to upgrade from an ATI 2400 Pro 256 MB -- in favor of a slim-line version (a cursory search revealed very few low-profile options)? And, if a case transfer is the best route to go, what type of cases should I look for? I'm not a total noob when it comes to installing hardware, but I'm a little savvy-shy, so any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks for any help. 

Take care,
Nocti


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Unfortunately it doesn't look that uses a standard form factor motherboard so you would have to get a new motherboard if that was the case. It looks to me like it is more like a barebones system. Check the mounting holes for the motherboard to see if it can be put in a standard ATX case.

You would also likely need a new heatsink for the processor.


----------



## ccdean100 (Jan 9, 2008)

I have had a similar problem with a Phillips Freevents - a feat of engineering to fit so much into such a small space, but a bugger to replace anything.

This might save you an awful lot of hassle:-

If you look on the bracket of your new graphics card (the thing you screw into the back of your PC to secure it), you'll see that it can be removed by simply unscrewing the hexagonal screws. By replacing this with the bracket from your old graphics card, you have made it low profile.

Of course this depends on whether the card is thin enough. If not, have a look for one that is, and swap over the bracket from your old card.

I have made the mistake of trying to replace parts (such as PSU etc) in what they call a 'proprietory' system (i.e. specially designed by say Dell, Sony, Phillips etc) and you may end up rebuilding the whole thing just for the sake of replacing one component.

Good luck


----------

